# Rockport Update



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I just got off the phone with the Park Ranger from Rockport.
He said that the ice was in great shape and very little snow on the ice. The wind has blown much it off.
The roads are plowed all the way to the boat ramp and parking on the ramp is allowed.
The cost to drive into the park had been reduced from $9.00 to $5.00 for winter fishing.
Looks like it should be a great day on Saturday with the weather even cooperating.
It gets light at about 7:30am, so that's about when I will be pulling into the parking lot.
See you there Saturday morning,
Grandpa D.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll probably be riding your tail into the lot. I plan on getting there nice and early. See _YOU_ there.

Again, why am I so excited? :?


----------



## brittonpoint (Oct 24, 2007)

Grandpa my son and I are thinking about heading up that way on sat., jig, lure wise what do you recomend?


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Im so excited I think I just peed.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

huntducksordietrying said:


> Im so excited I think I just peed.


 "You aint cool unless you pee your pants, peeing your pants is the coolest." :roll:

I will be heading up right after work. I get off at seven and will be leaving from Murray. If anyone wants to car poll let me know.


----------



## schaueelab (Dec 30, 2007)

cant wait.. fishin fishin fishin and a little more fishin!!!! In nice weather even.. "knock on wood"
lookin forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> *"He said that the ice was in great shape and very little snow on the ice. The wind has blown much it off."*
> 
> I wish the wind would blow the snow off my property!
> 
> [attachment=0:3h7xsqqb]DSC00225.JPG[/attachment:3h7xsqqb]


Yours and mine both. It could just blow it right up the hill side to the ski resorts.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Holy crap! That's a shload of snow. Lake effect, huh? Wow.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

brittonpoint said:


> Grandpa my son and I are thinking about heading up that way on sat., jig, lure wise what do you recomend?


Good jigs for Rockport are:
Rat Finkie [ice flies]
Swedish Pimples [jiging spoons]
Tube Jigs 1 1/2" [or smaller in white, dark green, brown, glow]
Maniac Ice Cut'rs and Gizzy Bugs [plastic jigs used with 1/16oz and 
1/32 oz jig heads] 
Foxie Jigs [white or green]
Ginz Worms [ice flies]
Ratso's [ice flies]
*Use meal worm, wax worm, night crawller, power bait, salmon eggs or cut bait with all of the above.
These are typical ice fishing lures. There's a lot of other things that will work, but these are proven to work.
You don't need all of the above, just pick a few to start.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Grandpa D,

PM sent. 

We're sooooooooo  look'n forward to this ice fish'n adventure. :wink: :wink:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I think I have made arrangements in my schedule where I can go, I was just wondering if I could get a ride up there with someone since I doubt my car would make it up there.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

PM JAT83


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I'll be there.
Can't wait.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Lunch update!
I have enough chicken fajitas for about 30 servings and 24 hot dogs/buns.
If someone would like to bring some chips, that would be great.

Fatbass, are you bringing the cooker? Also something to take the perch out of the pot?
We will try to cook on the ice if we can get someone to pull the cook sled out for us.

See everyone in the morning,
Grandpa D.


----------



## sillyphil (Nov 26, 2007)

I would be happy to pull out the cook sled for ya. i will have my 4 wheeler


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

sillyphil said:


> I would be happy to pull out the cook sled out for ya. i will have my 4 wheeler


Thank you, sillyphil.
We will concentrate on the fishing in the morning and go to the truck for the cook sled 
just before 11:00am.

Grandpa D.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Lunch update!
> I have enough chicken fajitas for about 30 servings and 24 hot dogs/buns.
> If someone would like to bring some chips, that would be great.
> 
> ...


 I will have my ice ladle. I will gladly contribute that for you to pull out the perch.
I will stop at the store and grab a couple bags of chips.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'll bring my virginity. -/O\-


----------

